# Shrimp potato salad



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

1 lb medium shrimp, peeled and devined
2 1/2 lbs baby new potatoes cut into wedges
Lemon Chive Dressing-recipe follows
1/2 cup fresh peas
1/2 cup diced celery
1/2 cup sliced radishes
4 scallions, trimmed and sliced
salt and fresh ground pepper to taste
1 bunch watercress, washed, stemmed

Lemon-Chive Vinaigrette

1 tsp grated lemon peel
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
2 Tbsp chopped fresh chives
1 tsp sugar
salt and pepper to taste
3/4 cup extra virgin olive oil



Directions

Put all ingredients except the oil in processor. Process until mixed. With machine running, slowly pour in oil. Taste and adjust seasonings.

Bring pan of salted water to boil and add shrimp. Reduce heat and simmer 2 to 3 minutes, just until the shrimp are opaque throughout. Drain and dry on paper towels and chill.

Put potatoes in large saucepan and cover with well-salted water and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and gently boil until tender, 8 to 15 minutes, depending on size and variety of potato. 

Drain potatoes and while they are still hot, add about 3/4 of the vinaigrette; toss to coat. Let potatoes stand 30 minutes to absorb dressing.

In small saucepan, bring water to boil. Add beans and boil for 1 minute. Add peas, continue boiling for another 2 minutes, just until both are crisp tender. Drain and immediately rinse in cold water to stop cooking. Drain very well. 

When you are ready to serve salad, toss the potatoes with the peas, beans, celery, radishes and scallions , the shrimp (if using) and the remaining vinaigrette.


----------

